# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل من دليل على أن الإستمناء يفطر الصائم ؟

## أشجعي

وبارك الله بكم.
فلقد جالسنا بعض الأخوة البارحة وطالبونا بالدليل .

----------


## حمد

لما كان الجماع مفسداً للصيام ؛ لأنه يسبب خروج المني .
قيس الاستمناء عليه ؛ بجامع الإخراج الحسي .

----------


## أشجعي

جميل أخي حمد
ولكن الأخوة طلبة العلم وليسوا عوام
وردهم أن هذا قياس مع الفارق وإذا قاسوه على الإفطار فلماذا لم يقيسوه على الكفارة؟؟
.....لأنه لا دليل.

----------


## حمد

الوقاع أشنع من الاستمناء ؛ إذ فيه إشراك شخص آخر في الفطر .
لذا شرع فيه الكفارة تغليظاً لشناعته .

----------


## أم حكيم

قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :((يدع شهوته وطعامه من أجلي ))متفق عليه .
اللفظ عام لم يخصص الجماع . و يصدق على من استمنى أنه أتى شهوته بل يكذب لو قال إنه لم يأت شهوته عندما فعل الاستمناء .
وأما بالنسبة للكفارة فدليلها ورد في الجماع بعينه فلا يقاس عليه غيره . 
هذا ما أداه إلي فهمي والله أعلم .

----------


## أشجعي

قلنا هذا بارك الله بكم
فقالوا أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيره من السلف قد قبلوا النساء وباشروهن
فهذه أيضا شهوة ولا تفطر!!!!

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

..(وأصحُّ القولين في ذلك أنّ مباشرة الاستمناءِ باليد أو غيرِه لا توجب قضاءً ولا كفارةً، وهو مذهبُ ابنِ حزم، وبه قال الصنعاني والشوكاني وغيرُهم؛ لأنّ الأصلَ استصحاب صحّة الصوم إلى أن يَرِدَ دليلٌ على الإبطال، وإلحاقه قياسيًّا بالمُجَامِعِ ظاهرٌ في الفَرْقِ لكون الجِمَاع أغلظ من الاستمناء، ويعارضه بعضُ الآثارِ السلفيةِ الدالَّةِ على أنّ المباشرةَ بغير جِماع لا تُفطر ولو أنزل، منها قولُ عائشةَ رضي الله عنها لِمَن سألها: ما يحلّ للرجل من امرأته صائمًا؟ قالت: «كُلُّ شَيْءٍ إِلاَّ الجِمَاع»(٢- أخرجه عبد الرزاق في «المصنف»: (1258)، وانظر «السلسلة الصحيحة» للألباني: (1/434)، و«ما صح من آثار الصحابة في الفقه» لقادر الباكستاني: (2/654))*، وعنها رضي الله عنها قالت: «كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وسَلَّم يُقَبِّلُ وَيُبَاشِرُ وَهُوَ صَائِمٌ، وَكَانَ أَمْلَكَكُمْ لإرْبِهِ»*(٣- أخرجه البخاري في «الصوم»، باب المباشرة للصائم :(1836)، ومسلم في «الصيام»، باب بيان أن القبلة في الصوم ليست محرمة على من لم تحرك شهوته: (2579)، وأبو داود في «الصوم»، باب القبلة للصائم: (2382)، والترمذي في «الصوم»، باب ما جاء في مباشرة الصائم: (728)، وابن ماجه في «الصيام»، باب ما جاء في المباشرة للصائم: (1687)، وأحمد: (23654)، من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها)*، وقد ثبت عن ابن مسعود أنه كان يباشر امرأتَه نصف النهار وهو صائم*(٤- أخرجه الطبراني في «المعجم الكبير»: (9/314)، وابن أبي شيبة في «المصنف»: (9399)، والأثر صححه الألباني في «السلسلة الصحيحة»: (1/436))*، وسُئِلَ جابرُ بن زيد عن رجل نظرَ إلى امرأته في رمضان فأمنى من شهوتها هل يفطر؟ قال: لا، يتمُّ صومه»*(٥- أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في «المصنف»: (9447)، قال الألباني في «السلسلة الصحيحة»: (1/437): «إسناده جيّد»)*، وما إلى ذلك من الآثار الصحيحة.*
*والعلمُ عند اللهِ تعالى، وآخرُ دعوانا أنِ الحمدُ للهِ ربِّ العالمين، وصَلَّى اللهُ على نبيِّنا محمَّدٍ وعلى آله وصحبه وإخوانِه إلى يوم الدِّين، وسَلَّم تسليمًا.)*
الشيخ محمد علي فركوس.موقعه.

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

انظر هنا:
http://www.alukah.net/Fatawa_Counsels/0/10563/
http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/71213

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> قلنا هذا بارك الله بكم
> فقالوا أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيره من السلف قد قبلوا النساء وباشروهن
> فهذه أيضا شهوة ولا تفطر!!!!


طيب فكان ماذا؟ إن سلمنا هذا فهو تخصيص للحديث ولا يبطل دلالته.

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله أما بعد :  فقد شغلتني هذه المسألة طيلة الأيام الماضية وأنا اتأملها وكلما بدا لي أن الحكم فيها كذا  فأجزم به ظهر لي أثر او دليل فشوش علي وعدت من البداية وكنت من وقت ليس بالقصير أتبنى - في خاصة نفسي - رأي الشيخ العلامة ناصر الدين الألباني - رحمه الله - في هذه المسألة خصوصا وانه دعم قوله بآثار قوية للدلالة على ماذهب هو إليه - رحمه الله - ومن ذلك ماقراته في مشاركة لأحد الإخوة في سحاب يقول فيها  :
(( أخرج الإمام ابن خزيمة في " صحيحه " ( 1 / 201 / 2 ) عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت :      " كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يباشر و هو صائم ، ثم يجعل بينه و بينها ثوبا . يعني الفرج ".      صححه الألباني رحمه الله في "السلسلة الصحيحة" 1 / 385     وعن مسروق رحمه الله قال : سألت عائشة رضي الله عنها : "ما يحل للرجل من امرأته صائما ؟" قالت: "كل شيء إلا الجماع ".  رواه عبد الرزاق بإسناد صححه الألباني في المصدر السابق    وقال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في المصدر السابق :     " ذكر ابن حزم عن سعيد بن جبير أن رجلا قال لابن عباس : إني تزوجت ابنة عم لي جميلة ، فبني بي في رمضان ، فهل لي - بأبي أنت و أمي - إلى قبلتها من سبيل ؟  فقال له ابن عباس : هل تملك نفسك ؟ قال : نعم ، قال : قبّل ، قال : فبأبي أنت و أمي هل إلى مباشرتها من سبيل ؟! قال : هل تملك نفسك ؟ قال : نعم ، قال : فباشرها ، قال : فهل لي أن أضرب بيدي على فرجها من سبيل ؟ قال : و هل تملك نفسك؟ قال : نعم ، قال : اضرب !.  قال ابن حزم : " و هذه أصح طريق عن ابن عباس " .  قال : " و من طريق صحاح عن سعد بن أبي وقاص أنه سئل أتقبل و أنت صائم ؟ قال : نعم ، و أقبض على متاعها ، و عن عمرو بن شرحبيل أن ابن مسعود كان يباشر امرأته نصف النهار و هو صائم . و هذه أصح طريق عن ابن مسعود " .  قلت ( الألباني ) : أثر ابن مسعود هذا أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة ( 2 / 167 / 2 ) بسند صحيح على شرطهما ، و أثر سعد هو عنده بلفظ " قال : نعم و آخذ بجهازها " و سنده صحيح على شرط مسلم ، و أثر ابن عباس عنده أيضا و لكنه مختصر بلفظ :  " فرخّص له في القبلة و المباشرة و وضع اليد ما لم يعده إلى غيره " .  و سنده صحيح على شرط البخاري .  و روى ابن أبي شيبة ( 2 / 170 / 1 ) عن عمرو بن هرم قال :  سئل جابر بن زيد عن رجل نظر إلى امرأته في رمضان فأمنى من شهوتها هل يفطر ؟ قال : لا ، و يتم صومه " .  و ترجم ابن خزيمة للحديث بقوله :  " باب الرخصة في المباشرة التي هي دون الجماع للصائم ، و الدليل على أن اسم  الواحد قد يقع على فعلين أحدهما مباح ، و الآخر محظور " . انتهى من السلسلة الصحيحة ))   على هذا الرابط للأمانة العلمية وحتى لاأتشبع بما لم أعط  

ونقل في آخر مشاركته كلام الشيخ الألباني في تمام المنة وفيه : 
(( {ومن (ما يبطل الصيام) قوله: "الاستمناء ( إخراج المني ) سواء أكان سببه تقبيل الرجل لزوجته أو ضمها إليه، أو كان باليد، فهذا يبطل الصوم ويوجب القضاء".  قلت ( الألباني ) : لا دليل على الإبطال بذلك، وإلحاقه بالجماع غير ظاهر ، ولذلك قال الصنعاني : " الأظهر أنه لا قضاء ولا كفارة إلا على من جامع، وإلحاق غير المجامع به بعيد". وإليه مال الشوكاني، وهو مذهب ابن حزم، فانظر "المحلى" ( 6 / 175 - 177 و 205 ). ومما يرشدك إلى أن قياس الاستمناء على الجماع قياس مع الفارق ، أن بعض الذين قالوا به في الإفطار لم يقولوا به في الكفارة، قالوا: "لأن الجماع أغلظ، والأصل عدم الكفارة". انظر "المهذب" مع "شرحه" للنووي ( 6 / 368 ).  فكذلك نقول نحن: الأصل عدم الأفطار، والجماع أغلظ من الاستمناء، فلا يقاس عليه. فتأمل.  وقال الرافعي ( 6 / 396 ): "المني إن خرج بالاستمناء أفطر، لأن الإيلاج من غير إنزال مبطل، فالإنزال بنوع شهوة أولى أن يكون مفطرا".  قلت: لو كان هذا صحيحا، لكان إيجاب الكفارة في الاستمناء أولى من إيجابها على الايلاج بدون إنزال، وهم لا يقولون أيضا بذلك. فتأمل تناقض القياسيين! أضف إلى ذلك مخالفتهم لبعض الآثار الثابتة عن السلف في أن المباشرة بغير جماع لا تفطر ولو أنزل، وقد ذكرت بعضها في "سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة" تحت الأحاديث (219 - 221) ، ومنها قول عائشة رضي الله عنها لمن سالها: ما يحل للرجل من امرأته صائما؟ قالت: "كل شئ إلا الجماع".  أخرجه عبد الرزاق في "مصنفه" ( 4 / 190 / 8439 ) بسند صحيح، كما قال الحافظ في "الفتح"، واحتج به ابن حزم. وراجع سائرها هناك.  وترجم ابن خزيمة رحمه الله لبعض الأحاديث المشار إليها بقوله في "صحيحه" ( 2 / 243 ): "باب الرخصة في المباشرة التي هي دون الجماع للصائم، والدليل على أن اسم الواحد قد يقع عل فعلين: أحدهما مباح، والآخر محظور، إذ اسم المباشرة قد أوقعه الله في نص كتابه على الجماع ، ودل الكتاب على أن الجماع في الصوم محظور، قال المصطفى ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ): "إن الجماع يفطر الصائم"، والنبي المصطفى ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) قد دل بفعله على أن المباشرة التي هي دون الجماع مباحة في الصوم غير مكروهة".  وإن مما ينبغي التنبيه عليه هنا أمرين:  الأول: أن كون الإنزال بغير جماع لا يفطر شئ، ومباشرة الصائم شئ آخر، ذلك أننا لا ننصح الصائم وبخاصة إذا كان قوي الشهوة أن يباشر وهو صائم، خشية أن يقع في المحظور، الجماع، وهذا سدا للذريعة المستفادة من عديد من أدلة الشريعة، منها قوله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ): "ومن حام حول الحمى أوشك أن يقع فيه"، وكأن السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها أشارت إلى ذلك بقولها حين روت مباشرة النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) وهو صائم: "وأيكم يملك إربه ؟" ))  
وبعد هذا كله وقفت على بحث للشيخ ماهر القحطاني - وفقه الله - جاء فيه :
((فقول ذلك البعض رحمهم الله إن إخراج المني شهوة تعمدا في نهار رمضان أو يوم الصيام من غير جماع لايفطر الصائم 
إعتمادا على القاعدة الأصولية الأصل براءة الذمة حتى تشغل بدليل 
وان الأصل براءة الذمة من المفطر حتى يأتي دليل صحيح واضح مبين على كونه مفطر ليس بصحيح وذلك من عدة أوجه :
الأول / أن الذمة شغلت بكون ذلك العمل مفطر وذلك لعوم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في صحيح البخاري عن أبي هريرة :يدع طعامه وشرابه وشهوته من أجلي وقوله أحل لكم لية الصيام الرفث إلى نسائكم وفسر الرفث بالجماع ومقدماته ومفهومه أن ذلك لايحل نهار الصيام
الثاني / تخصيص ترك الشهوة في الحديث بالجماع لايتم لأن القاعدة في الأصول أن المفرد إذا أضيف يدل على العموم فقوله شهوته وكذلك رواية ابن خزيمة ((لذته)) عام 0فيدخل فيه افراد منها 
التقبيل والضم والمباشرة وإخراج المني لشهوة والمذي والجماع فإن اللفظ العام كما في الأصول اللفظ المستغرق لجميع الأفراد بلاحصر 
الثالث / وتخرج من العموم الأفراد التي دل الدليل على إخراجها 
ويبقى ماعداها مفطر فمن ذلك المباشرة والتقبيل ومقدمات الجماع 
وخروج المذي ويبقى إخراج المني والجماع 
الرابع / الأدلة التي أخرجت تلك الأفراد إنما هو واحد كاف شاف
وهو مارواه البخاري حَدَّثَنَا سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ قَالَ عَنْ شُعْبَةَ عَنْ الْحَكَمِ عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ الْأَسْوَدِ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُقَبِّلُ وَيُبَاشِرُ وَهُوَ صَائِمٌ وَكَانَ أَمْلَكَكُمْ لِإِرْبِهِ وَقَالَ قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ مَآرِبُ حَاجَةٌ قَالَ طَاوُسٌ غَيْرِ أُولِي الْإِرْبَةِ الْأَحْمَقُ لَا حَاجَةَ لَهُ فِي النِّسَاءِ
فخرج من ذلك العموم المباشرة ولو ضرب بيده على فرجها كما دلت على ذلك بعض آثار الصحابة ماكان يملك إربه والضم والمداعبة والتقبيل ومن باب أولى شهوة الحديث مع المرءة في باب المقدمات ونحوذلك ويبقى الجماع والمذي والمني فلم يختلفوا في الجماع وإنما اختلفوا في المذي والراجح أنه لايفطر إذ كيف تتصور إباحة المباشرة والتقبيل والمداعبة والأخذ بجهاز المرأة ساعات ولا يكون مع ذلك إخراج مذي فإنه لايمكن التحرز منه إذا صنع ذلك ثم أن عائشة خصت مايمكن ملك الإرب معه عند فعل مثل ذلك وهوالمني والجماع أما مالايمكن حبسه وملكه عند صنع ذلك فداخل تحت البراءة الأصلية 
فيبقى المني على الراجح والجماع باقيا على العموم فالآن حصص الحق وهو قول جماهير العلماء والعبرة بالدليل وقد وضح لك قال تعالى فما اختلفتم فيه من شيء فحكمه إلى الله 
الخامس / أنه سمى في حديث صحيح إخراج المني شهوة فهو داخل في عموم تعريف الشرع للصوم بأن يدع طعامه وشرابه وشهوته من أجلي وذلك في مارواه مسلم في صحيحه قال حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَسْمَاءَ الضُّبَعِيُّ حَدَّثَنَا مَهْدِيُّ بْنُ مَيْمُونٍ حَدَّثَنَا وَاصِلٌ مَوْلَى أَبِي عُيَيْنَةَ عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ عُقَيْلٍ عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ يَعْمَرَ عَنْ أَبِي الْأَسْوَدِ الدِّيلِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي ذَرٍّ أَنَّ نَاسًا مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالُوا لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ذَهَبَ أَهْلُ الدُّثُورِ بِالْأُجُورِ يُصَلُّونَ كَمَا نُصَلِّي وَيَصُومُونَ كَمَا نَصُومُ وَيَتَصَدَّقُون  َ بِفُضُولِ أَمْوَالِهِمْ قَالَ أَوَ لَيْسَ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ مَا تَصَّدَّقُونَ إِنَّ بِكُلِّ تَسْبِيحَةٍ صَدَقَةً وَكُلِّ تَكْبِيرَةٍ صَدَقَةً وَكُلِّ تَحْمِيدَةٍ صَدَقَةً وَكُلِّ تَهْلِيلَةٍ صَدَقَةً وَأَمْرٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ صَدَقَةٌ وَنَهْيٌ عَنْ مُنْكَرٍ صَدَقَةٌ 
الشاهد : وَفِي بُضْعِ أَحَدِكُمْ صَدَقَةٌ قَالُوا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَيَأتِي أَحَدُنَا شَهْوَتَهُ وَيَكُونُ لَهُ فِيهَا أَجْرٌ قَالَ أَرَأَيْتُمْ لَوْ وَضَعَهَا فِي حَرَامٍ أَكَانَ عَلَيْهِ فِيهَا وِزْرٌ فَكَذَلِكَ إِذَا وَضَعَهَا فِي الْحَلَالِ كَانَ لَهُ أَجْرًا 
السادس / ماجاء عن الصحابة من آثار في جواز المباشرة ليس فيها بحسب مااطلعت عليه جواز إخراج المني عند مباشرة الزوجة وقت الصوم بل فيها مطلق الإستمتاع بما يتعلق ببدن الزوجة وأشد ماورد في ذلك من آثارهم رضي الله عنهم مارواه عبدالرزاق في مصنفه (4/ 293 ) بسنده إلى مسروق قال سألت عائشة مايحل للرجل من امرأته صائما قالت كل شيء إلا الجماع 
وما اخرجه ابن أبي شيبة بسنده (9429 ) عن سعد ابن أبي وقاص ساله رجل أتباشر وأنت صائم قال نعم وآخذ بجهازها
قلت : وغاية مافي هذه الاثار جواز مباشرة بدن المرأة جميعا إلا بالجماع وليس معنى كلام عائشة رضي الله عنها إباحة إخراج المني لأن السؤال كان عن ما يحل للرجل من امرأته فهو متعلق بمايجوز مباشرته لها من بدنها فحسب ولا علاقة بذلك بما يجوز إخراجه عند ذلك 
ولذلك أجاز سعد إبن أبي وقاص الضرب منها على فرجها وكل ذلك منهم إذا أمن إخراج المني والجماع ويدل على ذلك قولها وكان أملككم فإن ذلك عام في ملك الإرب وهي الحاجة كما مضى تفسيره وقد يدخل في ذلك إخراج المني فإنها لم تقل لجماعه بل لإربه
وهذا قول جماهير العلماء المذاهب الأربعة وغيرهم وتتابعهم على هذا القول من كونه مفطر ليدل على قوته بعد تأمل مامضى وهو على مامضى من أدلة راجح 
السابع / قول جابر بن زيد فيما ذكره عنه البخاري معلقا إذا نظر فامنى لايتم الإستدلال به من وجهين :
أولا-هو تابعي وقد قال أبوحنيفة إذا جاء الحديث فعلى العين والرأس وإذا جاء قول الصحابي فعلى العين والرأس وإذا جاء قول التابعي فهم رجال ونحن رجال وهذا قول حسن لأن غلبة الظن الحاصلة في قول الصحابي ليست هي عند التابعي والذي يكون حديثه بحذف الصحابي من قبيل المرسل الذي لايحتج به 
ثانيا –لعل من وقع له ذلك الذي ذكره جابر لايقال عنه أنه قصد بأن كرر واستدعى الشهوة حتى أخرج المني بل قد تكون صورته كالإحتلام فإنه ذكر صورة لااختيارله فيها وذلك فيمن سبقه منيه بنظرة لم يستحفزه على الخروج بتكرار النظر أو الحركة فهذا لايفطر فإن جابر لم يقل فكرر النظر بل قال نظر فأمنى والفاء للسببية وإنما الحديث الدال على الفطر قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدع طعامه وشرابه من أجلي أي يقصد إل الفعل الذي هو ضد الترك وإن حصل مقتضى ماهو ضده من الحاجة للطعام والشراب والشهوة فإذا غلب فلم يقدر على الترك كمن نظر فأمنى من غير تكرار وكمن احتلم فلا ينسب إليه الفعل بل يكون معذورا في ذلك والله أعلم))

فاطمئن قلبي لكلامه ورأيته قد وفق للجواب عما استشكله عقلي والحمد لله أولا وآخرا , ولعل بعض الإخوة من طلبة العلم هنا يفيدوننا اكثر إن كان ثم المزيد ليبحث في المسألة , وقد حصل نقاش على الرابط اعلاه بين الشيخ ماهر وإخوانه وانا الآن أتبنى - في خاصة نفسي - قول جماهير العلماء وانتظر مشاركاتكم وإثرائكم للموضوع لأني أنوي بعون الله أن اكتب فيه بحثا موسعا أجمع فيه الأدلة وكلام اهل العلم فلعل هذا الموضوع يكون نقطة انطلاق وبالله التوفيق .

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

أعتذر إخواني على الإطالة .

----------


## أشجعي

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء يا مشايخ
وقد استفدت كثيرا من الروابط التي وضعها  الشيخ أبو حاتم بارك الله فيه,
وقد جلسنا بعد التروايح اليوم ليقول لي أحدهم أن هذا هو رأي الشيخ الألباني فتعجبت منه,وها قد دخلت الموضوع  لأجد الشيخ الليبي بارك الله فيه قد رفع لي كلام الشيخ رحمه الله فأراحني من البحث : )

والشهوة أخي العوضي -بعيدا عن كل هذا التحرير- لا أراها إلا الإنزال , لأن الرجل ما أن يُنزل -سواء بيده او مع أهله- حتى تنتهي هذه الشهوة , وهو المعنى الواضح للحديث الشريف (...يترك شهوته) .

----------


## احمد شبيب

مداخلة صغيرة.
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يا معشر الشباب من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج فإنه أغض للبصر وأحصن للفرج ومن لم يستطع فعليه بالصوم فإنه له وجاء. 
فكان الهدي النبوي لتحصين الفرج بالزواج , وأشار بالصيام على غير المقتدر.

نفسيات عجيبة هذه التي لا ..."وجاء" في صيامها!!!!


على أية حال ,هذا رابط لموضوع مشابه:
أبو يوسف التواب - مشاركة 14

ورابط الموضوع كاملاً تجده أعلى الصفحة .

----------


## أم حكيم

((أولا :القول بإن من أنزل منيه بيد الزوجه قد ترك شهوته هو مما لا تطمئن له النفس ولا أظن أن كثيرا ممن يتبنون هذا الرأي تطمئن نفوسهم إذا باشروا بأنفسهم هذا الفعل . والإثم ما حاك في الصدر ودع ما يريبك إلا ما لا يريبك وإجتنبوا الشبهات فهو أقل ما فيه أن يكون من الشبهات ولا أظن ثمة مخالف في هذا.
ثانيا: ما فهمته مما قرأته لعرض الإخوة من الأدلة هو أن النهي عن الشهوه هو نهي عام وخصصته السنة بثبات المباشرة والتقبيل عن النبي وهو صائم وجواب عائشة رضي الله عنها عن السائل عما يحل له من زوجته حال الصيام بأنه يحل له كل شيء إلا الجماع وكذا قول عائشة رضي الله عنها وأيكم يملك إربه كما كان الرسول يفعل
وهنا تظهر لدي عدة إشكالات:
1- لماذا يقال هذا في الصيام (أيكم يملك إربه كما كان الرسول يفعل) ولا يقال في المباشرة حال الحيض حيث معلوم أنها جائزة فإن كان المقصود بالإرب هنا الجماع فقط لما لا يكون التحذير من عدم ملكه في حال الحيض حيث أن الداعي للجماع متوفر ووقت المنع أطول بكثير (حوالي سبع أيام في المتوسط) وكذا عندما سأل رجلان عن المباشرة للصائم فرخص لرجل ونهي الأخر فإذا الذي رخص له شيخ وإذا الذي نهاه شاب فإن كان مناط الحكم هنا علي الجماع فلماذا لا يقال مثله في مباشرة الحائض ؟
كما في الحديث
في سنن أبي داود )
2387 حدثنا نصر بن علي حدثنا أبو أحمد يعني الزبيري أخبرنا إسرائيل عن أبي العنبس عن الأغر عن أبي هريرة أن رجلا سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن المباشرة للصائم فرخص له وأتاه آخر فسأله فنهاه فإذا الذي رخص له شيخ والذي نهاه شاب .
تحقيق الألباني :
حسن صحيح
2-النهي عن الشهوة عام في الحديث القدسي (يدع طعامه وشرابه وشهوته من أجلي) ولا يستثني منه إلا الثابت في السنه ولم يثبت الإنزال بشهوه عن طريق الإستمناء بيد الزوجه ونحوه فكيف نثبته أنه مستثني من الشهوة المذكورة في الحديث القدسي؟
3- إذا عورضت النقطة الثانيه بحديث عائشة رضي الله عنه (يحل له منها كل شيء إلا جماعها) فهل يشمل ذلك إنزال المني؟ وهل إنزال المني يقال له منها؟ إنزال المني شيء منفصل عن الزوجه فهو ليس جزء من جسدها حتي يقال له منها فكيف يستدل بذلك إن كلام عائشة رضي الله عنها يتضمن جواز قصد الإنزال؟
3- عبارة (أيكم يملك أربه) قال أحد الإخوة أنها المقصود منها الجماع بدلاله الأية التي أحلت الرفث وهو بمعني الجماع في هذه الأية كما هو في تفسير الطبري حكاية عن جمع من الصحابة و التابعين فيقول الأخ الأرب بمعني الحاجة وهي تشمل القبلة وغيرها فأقول هذا الكلام يعارض بعدم وجود مثله حال الحيض كما ذكرنا أنفا وبحديث الرجلان الذي رخص الرسول لإحدهما دون الأخر ولا يوجد مثل ذلك حال الحيض فما قولكم؟
كما أن تفسير (إربه) بالجماع أراه والله اعلم تفسير بعيد فمن أنزل من الإستمناء بيد زوجته ما أراه إلا قضي إربه ومن قبل فقط بلا إنزال لا أراه قضي إربه أو وطره بهذا الفعل وهو ما أراه يصدقه الحس والذوق في فهم الكلمات بلا تكلف و الله أعلم.
فما أميل إليه هو الأخذ برأي الجمهور من أن تعمد الإمناء يفطر الصائم ولا كفارة إذ الحكم فيما اراه وأفهمه نصا لا قياسا علي الجماع حتي يقال إن قست عليه فقس عليه الكفارة أيضا.))
منقول للفائدة .
http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...0&postcount=23

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> والشهوة أخي العوضي -بعيدا عن كل هذا التحرير- لا أراها إلا الإنزال , لأن الرجل ما أن يُنزل -سواء بيده او مع أهله- حتى تنتهي هذه الشهوة , وهو المعنى الواضح للحديث الشريف (...يترك شهوته) .


هذا مسلم يا أخي الكريم، ولكن الكلام معهم على التنزل.
يعني لو فسرنا الشهوة على أنها الإنزال فدلالة الحديث نص في المسألة.
ولو فسرنا الشهوة على ما هو أعم من ذلك، فاعتراضهم يخصص الحديث ولا يلغيه.
فالمقصود أن الحديث حجة واضحة في المسألة، على أي وجه فسرت الشهوة.

----------

